# Supplements



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I use the K9 Super Fuel but was looking at the Peak Performance now I am wondering what one would be the best all around supplement. Here is a link for both, what do you guys think?

Scroll to the bottom for the product descriptions

K9 Super Fuel for Dogs

Quality Canine Products, Dog Supplements, Dog Health, Dog Nutition


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Are they really worth the money? I mean between feeding a quality food and adding ACV, yogurt, MSM, glucosamine, and either salmon or flax oil is the other supplement really going to add anything that much better? I've heard people say they wouldn't touch K9 superfuel, bully max, etc. and they aren't necessary. I give the supplements that I listed above. I have an open mind though so enlighten me ......I mean you have to build up a dogs stamina and endurance regardless of what those supplements claim......or at least I always have.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

The reason why I use Super Fuel is to help with recovery time after a workout and cutting down the possibility of cramping up during workouts. Also during workouts when we stop for a breather he is able to catch his breath much faster while using the supplement vs without. I could care less for the muscle building fat burning whatever, I am just looking for the extra edge to help with his performance and the Super Fuel really helps. 

To be more specific I am going to copy and paste from the Super Fuel website why I chose that particular supplement.

Extended Endurance! More Gas in the Tank - Animal Naturals Super Fuel is formulated with readily available fuels to help combat fatigue. New Endurance Fuel component powers slow twitch muscles with long lasting energy for hours. Clean burning gluconeogenic fuels extended endurance. Buffers lactic acid (H+), boost stamina and second wind, sharpen mental focus.

Jump Starts Recovery! Tomorrows performance depends on today's recovery! Accelerate healing and recovery after workouts. Reverse muscle breakdown and cell damage. Recharge muscle glycogen, ATP in hours, not days. Reduce soreness, oxidative damage and stress hormones. Begin the next workout fresh and ready for an injury free peak performance.

Multiple Protein Sources! Chicken, Beef, pork and other Premium Protein Sources.

2. After Workouts: Give K9 SuperFuel within 30 minutes of exercise to support recovery. Turn on metabolic triggers enabling recovery to occur in minutes-not days! Supercharge tissue repair and recuperation.

Every dog is an individual: K9 Super Fuel dosages may be adjusted for age, body weight, environment, time of year, caloric requirement, hyper-metabolism, current condition and other factors.

*Side note* I feed EVO turkey and chicken supplemented with Braggs ACV & salmon and fish oil capsules (fish sources rotated every week) along with the Super Fuel


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have used superfuel many times and have seen ok results and am now trying something new... Hope to see results from this new product.. (see my signature at the bottom)


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> I have used superfuel many times and have seen ok results and am now trying something new... Hope to see results from this new product.. (see my signature at the bottom)


link isnt showing up but I think it the MVP supplement right?


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

yes it is D.... sorry i will fix the link..


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> yes it is D.... sorry i will fix the link..


its all good I may have the page bookmarked actually, I know I've looked at it before. When are you going to start on the new supplement? I would love to hear what you think of it once you start using it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Interesting for sure......I will keep it in mind when I start working Bella out more as she gets older. She is still a pup so we won't be doing any hardcore conditioning for awhile. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm getting Dakota on K9 Super Fuel and salmon oil next week. We shall see how it goes. >


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

keep me posted I would love to hear what results you get


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I already started my young hound on it.. hes been on it for about a month now and ive only seen his attitude and energy level go up... cant fully say its the supplement yet... it just could be him growing up...lol.. but have no complaints as of yet...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> I already started my young hound on it.. hes been on it for about a month now and ive only seen his attitude and energy level go up... cant fully say its the supplement yet... it just could be him growing up...lol.. but have no complaints as of yet...


what mvp are you using?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

still looking into the bully max, i'll get back to your pm.
they have two different kinds that i know of. one is a vitamin and one is more of a muscle builder. i was comparing the bully max vitamin batch to human vitamins and its basically the same thing as the centrium(sp) vitamins lol


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

DirtyD said:


> what mvp are you using?


Im using the muscle builder...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Is muscle milk really gonna give your dog ripped muscles? Let me know how that works out........how your dog turns out has more to do with genetics than supplements I would think. My Bella has been ripped since she was a younger pup at 4 months. Now even more so her shoulders and thighs are pretty thick for a 9 month old. That dog that advertises for bully max looks like a freak of nature to me lol! Good luck with the supplement though keep us posted with before and after pics


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Is muscle milk really gonna give your dog ripped muscles? Let me know how that works out........how your dog turns out has more to do with genetics than supplements I would think. My Bella has been ripped since she was a younger pup at 4 months. Now even more so her shoulders and thighs are pretty thick for a 9 month old. That dog that advertises for bully max looks like a freak of nature to me lol! Good luck with the supplement though keep us posted with before and after pics


it has everything todo with genetics. you cant build on a dog that does have a base for muscle structure.
supplements are just to give them an exxtra boost of energy and help build on and repair muscle. it also helps with recovery time.

idk about the muscle milk, im still doing the research to see if it would even be ok to give dog. it was just an idea that popped in my head lol


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I may know of a certain thread that would help you Nizmo, I'll PM you the link if I can find it.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> Im using the muscle builder...


I was looking at that weight gainer one and that stuff looks good. Looks like you could use it in moderation to cut out the weight gain but get all the other benefits from it. Keep me posted on how your dog does on this stuff. I have saw it around but never heard of anybody using it yet.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

any updates? interested in the results so far


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

other then MVP and k9 superfuel ive heard k9 Mega is awesome too.


----------

